# turk pigeons



## akrep (Oct 26, 2010)

http://site.mynet.com/sebab/arap/index.htm


----------



## akrep (Oct 26, 2010)

hello
I wanted to share with you a good time with friends güvercinlerimizi Turks curious.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What lovely birds!


----------

